# GL320 ?



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Anyone here using a 2008 + Mercedes GL320 ?
This is the diesel and one of the most reliable cars Mercedes makes . $300 in modification ups the car to close to 35mpg highway this is a 6000lbs truck . Three rows of seating with lots of room
Most owners see between 25-30mpg on this things and they can be bought with decent mileage under $12k

I'm actually looking at 2010s as they would qualify for UberBlack SUV just in case .
I'm not buying just for uber I have a sports car for fun and I need an suv to tow some toys


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Modifications?

Gut DPF, block EGR, fool DEF with a chiptune?


----------



## thesatanicmechanic (Nov 5, 2016)

Haven't owned any, but repaired many at a previous employer. Persistent oil leaks from oil cooler seals in engine valley. Problematic and glitchy transmission mechatronic units. Repeat air strut and spring failures. 

Typical Mercedes ownership experience.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

thesatanicmechanic said:


> Haven't owned any, but repaired many at a previous employer. Persistent oil leaks from oil cooler seals in engine valley. Problematic and glitchy transmission mechatronic units. Repeat air strut and spring failures.
> 
> Typical Mercedes ownership experience.


Yeah almost ever German car with a turbo seems to leak from the oil filter housing but it's a simple very cheap repair like $7. 
I didn't think the gl had air ride suspension or is it just rear leveling?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah almost ever German car with a turbo seems to leak from the oil filter housing but it's a simple very cheap repair like $7.
> I didn't think the gl had air ride suspension or is it just rear leveling?


$7 fix, you mean like "preoil and replace the O-ring"?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> $7 fix, you mean like "preoil and replace the O-ring"?


Oil filter housing gasket


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

benzGL share some insight.


----------



## benzGL (Jul 4, 2016)

Ive owned a 2009 GL320 bluetec since new, fuel economy is good (25-30mpg on the highway, around 20 in the city). I started ubering it after it had over 320k kms, really reliable car. selling it now as this is my last month ubering.

that being said, maintenance should be your main priority when you own one (preventive measures, etc). oil leaks are terrible and notoriois from multiple areas, i had 2-3 major leaks build up at about the 6 year/250k km mark, but replaced all the gaskets and housings i could. Its been good ever since. Other than repairs, wear and tear maintenance is also expensive. Tire size is huge, i spend about $1200 on a set of 4 michelins every 70-80k kms. oil changes are a pain, even mechanics think its a pain. I just pay $200 at the dealer for one every 20k kms (recommended synthetic inverval is 24k km i believe)

suspension gave in at some point for me (i have the off road package with adjustable damper, raises the height) which costs about 1k per side (they usually replace them in pairs when the strut blows, i hear this is common). Actually, avoid the off road package at all costs. theres more than enough clearance and raising the height isnt necessary. 

Also, I just bought the 2017 gls550. After test driving the range rover sport, g550, Porsche cayenne, and x6m. 

8 years later, I still think its the best in class.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

benzGL said:


> Ive owned a 2009 GL320 bluetec since new, fuel economy is good (25-30mpg on the highway, around 20 in the city). I started ubering it after it had over 320k kms, really reliable car. selling it now as this is my last month ubering.
> 
> that being said, maintenance should be your main priority when you own one (preventive measures, etc). oil leaks are terrible and notoriois from multiple areas, i had 2-3 major leaks build up at about the 6 year/250k km mark, but replaced all the gaskets and housings i could. Its been good ever since. Other than repairs, wear and tear maintenance is also expensive. Tire size is huge, i spend about $1200 on a set of 4 michelins every 70-80k kms. oil changes are a pain, even mechanics think its a pain. I just pay $200 at the dealer for one every 20k kms (recommended synthetic inverval is 24k km i believe)
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks . I looked into the Suspension issues and just like my previous Range Rover the factory air suspension is garbage , however the aftermarket options are cheaper and much more reliable . I'd try to stay away from the of road package .


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

You guys have WAY too much money

Wanna share the loot?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Yeah almost ever German car with a turbo seems to leak from the oil filter housing but it's a simple very cheap repair like $7.
> I didn't think the gl had air ride suspension or is it just rear leveling?


look into the cooler seal repair some more... like 8 hours labor, some do the head gaskets at the same time as the labor overlaps a bit.

http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum...ey-into-infamous-om642-oil-cooler-leak-2.html

In California they are also plagued with "check engine lights" for cat efficiency and other emissions related bugs... blue state issues.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

LAuberX said:


> look into the cooler seal repair some more... like 8 hours labor, some do the head gaskets at the same time as the labor overlaps a bit.
> 
> http://www.peachparts.com/shopforum...ey-into-infamous-om642-oil-cooler-leak-2.html
> 
> In California they are also plagued with "check engine lights" for cat efficiency and other emissions related bugs... blue state issues.


Thanks
I live in Denver where emissions is almost a joke (got my last car to pass with no cats on it all) some county's don't even do emissions . I've been tossing around the idea of getting an address in one of these county and send a few bills to it to establish it as a resident and register my cars there (also much cheaper taxes)

I'll be looking for a Gl320 with some work history hopefully one with most of the gaskets replaced. I'm pretty mechanically inclined and could easily do those in a few days in my garage but I would rather not obviously .

I really appreciate the heads up , I may decided to spend a little extra and get one with a good maintenance history , especially since I really really want one of these trucks for a Daily Driver especially now that Uber is a very part time thing for me


----------



## Mr.Pink (Dec 15, 2016)

Why don't you have a look at benzGL 's 09, it sound affectionately raped and mildly traumatized. It almost got Tboned by a Ferrari I read.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Thanks
> I live in Denver where emissions is almost a joke (got my last car to pass with no cats on it all) some county's don't even do emissions . I've been tossing around the idea of getting an address in one of these county and send a few bills to it to establish it as a resident and register my cars there (also much cheaper taxes)
> 
> I'll be looking for a Gl320 with some work history hopefully one with most of the gaskets replaced. I'm pretty mechanically inclined and could easily do those in a few days in my garage but I would rather not obviously .
> ...


Cali has no-smog districts too


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Cali has no-smog districts too


Yeah but the rest of the state is f"cked when it comes to emissions


----------

